
Kepler space telescope finds possible planets - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/06/16/MNDH1DVI2P.DTL
======
slater
Kinda not cool that they're hanging on to the data of 400 of those planets.
Why is that data not public in the first place?

~~~
kqr2
I guess they want some time to analyze the data first, however, they will
eventually release it.

    
    
      The details on everything Kepler has found so far, however,
      will be released in January, NASA said.

